# Darius Songaila Olympic Thread



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I will try to find news about how he is doing in the Olympics. Here is a little blurb about him from this weeks SI (Click attachment below).


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, I'll give some update how hes doing in NT till now. 

This summer as the last before winning gold in European championships Lithuanian NT had two camps. In the first camp younger players or the ones who can end as 9-12th players in NT took part. So Darius wasnt in that camp as most of our core players werent either. 

The second and main camp started on June 28th, but Darius was still in the states and joined only on 7th of July. Thats way too late and morealso he couldnt practice with full speed, because he was unsigned in NBA and needed to get through medical examination first to get insurance. He missed first LT NT tournament in Bormio (Italy) on 15-17th of July.

He went to Acropolis tournament in Greece, but didnt play in two first games with Italy and Brazil. I dont have stats of game with Greece, but I saw that game. Darius didnt play much minutes, but was very unnoticeable, I think he scored only 3 points hitting a triple in first half.

Today Lithuania plays with Angola in Diamond Ball tournament in Serbia. The game will be on TV here, so I'll say how he looked like if someone's interested.

IMHO it looks that he wont get into good shape or lets say into best shape. Thanks God, that this time we have another great PF in Ksystofas Lavrinovicius (who probably will move Darius to the bench). It reminds me the preparation before Eurochamp 2001 when Darius joined team very late because of studies in Wake Forest and he sucked so much, that coaches even didnt put him into decisive games at all. And before 2000 Olympics and Eurobasket 2003 when he joined in time and gave all his heart for the playing, he did great and our team did great. 

But there's still some time, maybe things get better.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51134515&cdi=0









Lithuania struggle against gritty Angolawin 



> Point guard Sarunas Jasikevicius, the most valuable player of last summer's Eurobasket, had 13 points while veteran Saulius Stombergas chipped in 12 and *Sacramento Kings star Darius Songaila added 10 for the winners.*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Well, I'll give some update how hes doing in NT till now.
> 
> This summer as the last before winning gold in European championships Lithuanian NT had two camps. In the first camp younger players or the ones who can end as 9-12th players in NT took part. So Darius wasnt in that camp as most of our core players werent either.
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Yesterday I watched the game with friends and had some beers, so it werent the best circumstances for analysis. Morealso I was watching all NT and not concentrating on Songaila.

Wel, he at least looked better than in his first game. Once again started with hitting a 3pt and later had points under the basket. But made few turnovers, also in defence didnt take rebs that should belong to him, but overall he was ok. And again Ksystofas Lavrinovicius looked much better in PF spot. Hes amazing shooter for his size.

Today we play Argentina.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Late Lithuania fightback stuns Argentina 

Doesn't say how Darius did...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Late Lithuania fightback stuns Argentina
> 
> Doesn't say how Darius did...


You can watch it on NBA TV 8 PM Eastern Time, when the game with Argentina will be replayed. NBA TV showed it live too. They are going to show final of this tournament Lithuania - Serbia tomorrow at 9 AM Eastern Time.

The game with Argentina was awesome. Well, wont spoil it if you gonna watch it. What about Darius... he started for the first time and looked better than other 2 games. He made a dumb foul to Manu to stop the fastbreak in the start and was called for (how its in English) unproffesional (?) foul, but made some nice baskets. But on other hand he missed all his 3 FTs badly, something weird... He didnt play at all in 4th quarter, because we were using lineup of no PF. Overall he did good, finishing with 8 points.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

thanks for the updates on Darius. I believe the the term you were searching for is "flagrant foul"


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Serbia & Montenegro defeats European Champions 



> Hosts Serbia & Montenegro won the Diamond Ball tournament on Tuesday as they saw off Lithuania 93-80 in a final between two teams expected to challenge the United States for Olympic gold later this month.
> 
> The match pitted the world champions - the hosts - against the European champions in Lithuania.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Songaila's follow shot: Kings forward will represent Lithuania - willingly and proudly


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Serbia & Montenegro defeats European Champions


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Yep... this was not a pleasant watch for us Lithuanians. Basketball Powerhouse is back. If I had to rate contenders to Olympic Gold for this moment it would be:

1. Serbia 2. Argentina 3. USA 4. Spain 5. Lithuania ...

Back to topic, Lithuania is not playing basketball of defined roles and strictly divided minutes yet, coaches are experimenting with lineups so don't be afraid if you see a "4pts 3rb" statline from Darius in next friendly games.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brazys</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep... this was not a pleasant watch for us Lithuanians. Basketball Powerhouse is back. If I had to rate contenders to Olympic Gold for this moment it would be:
> ...


Why isn't Sabonis playing? If he played, Lithuania would easily win the whole thing.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I saw the Lithuania vs Serbia and Montenegro and don't be misled by Songalia's 18 points. He looked pretty bad, the best thing he did was get to the line 5 times and make 9/10.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Today Lithuania played vs Argentina in friendly tourney in Madrid (Spain). The game wasnt on TV here, so what I can say is that Songaila had 4 fouls already in first half and got his last 5th (in FIBA rules - 40 minutes game, 5 fouls) on 32 minute. He finished with 11 points and Lithuania lost the game 82:89.

We will meet the looser of Spain-Greece tomorrow.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Why isn't Sabonis playing? If he played, Lithuania would easily win the whole thing.


He says hes too old  Or that younger players are better than him, that his time has passed. While answering this already annoying questions for him he uses his wonderfull humour... thats too hard for me to translate.

But nobody here in Lithuania is mad on him, because he gave to Lithuania so much and now hes back and plays for Zalgiris being 39 years old  and still rocks!

Also probably it would be hard for him to stay full prepared for such tournament, which has very short pauses between the games. In Euroleague had had 1 week betweeen the games to rest and here to play 8 games in 2 weeks is too much for his knees.

Another thing is that this Lithuanian NT won gold last year in Eurochamp, meaning that players know each other well and not much should be changed. And Sabonis changes the team's playing completely, but of course who could say no for such player if he wished.

The situation is different with Zydrunas Ilgauskas, who hasnt played for NT for years and still refuses because he wants money and not to defend his country's pride. Hes becoming the most hated Lithuanian here. Thats also because he doesnt talk with Lithuania media and doesnt say loudly "I wont play", but all season it goes with rumours that he might play or not, and its confirmed jsut on very last second. Be a man and say it out loud. Eh... :uhoh: 

P.S. Damn, it wasnt meant to be such long, but whatever...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> He says hes too old  Or that younger players are better than him, that his time has passed. While answering this already annoying questions for him he uses his wonderfull humour... thats too hard for me to translate.
> ...


I saw a game when sabonis was playing with zalgirinis and man he was good. he had about 4 threes. 30pts for the game. but they lost the game I think. 

So do you like Ilgauskas or not?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> I saw a game when sabonis was playing with zalgirinis and man he was good. he had about 4 threes. 30pts for the game. but they lost the game I think.
> 
> So do you like Ilgauskas or not?


Zalgirinis is my nick  The team is Zalgiris. It sounded funny as if Sabas was playing with me... :laugh: 

Do I like Ilgauskas myself... Well, before this summer, I was defending him, I was saying "he had injuries, hes afraid, he need to give credits for Cavs" etc things. But now when he said no to Olympics... everything went out of limits, I dont care about him that much anymore, but I cant say I dislike him, just the respect is gone :no:

Anyway mostly in Lithuanian forums you wont find a good word about him. Its just bashing or everybody says that they dont care anymore, because hes not Lithuanian for us anymore. As for example last summer there were some normal disscusions with 2 sides, but now everybody are fed up with big fella.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Red_Bandit posted Serbia vs. Lithuania here


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Lithuania beat Angola yesterday, 78-73 (Box Score).

Darius had 7 Points and 4 Rebounds.

You can watch Lithuania play against Team U.S.A. on Saturday on NBC at 1 ET(Schedule).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Lithuania 98, Puerto Rico 90 

Darius had 9 Points.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Lithuania 98, Puerto Rico 90
> 
> Darius had 9 Points.


Without those 9 points, Lithuania would have lost by one! Way to go Darius :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He also had 5 rebounds and 3 steals.

Here is a better box score:
http://www.nbcolympics.com/results/5040838/detail.html


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Lithuania 98, Greece 76 

Darius Songaila: 13 Points and 5 Rebounds


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> You can watch Lithuania play against Team U.S.A. on Saturday on NBC at 1 ET(Schedule).


Congrats to Darius in beating the U.S.:|


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> Congrats to Darius in beating the U.S.:|


http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51202214&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51202513&cdi=0


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

i was in the olympic games....
in the basketball games: USA - ANGOLA & SERBIA - CHINA
and outside the arena i saw songaila and i also have a picture with him


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Lithuania 100, Australia 85  

Darius: 10 Points

Lithuania 95, China 75 

Darius: 10 Points and 5 Rebounds


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Lithuania lost vs. Italy today 100-91. Darius had 6 Points and 2 Rebounds (Box Score).

They will play tomorrow against the U.S. for the bronze medal.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> They will play tomorrow against the U.S. for the bronze medal.


U. S. Men Capture Bronze With 104-96 Win Over Lithuania  










5 Points, 4 Rebounds, 2 Assists, 0 Medals for Darius


----------

